# My herps, Some asked to see them



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Newt


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Hedgie


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Gecko


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ball Python


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Emerald Swift


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that ball python is lovely. Makes me want to go and get one myself now. Very shiny and polished look on him.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Ball Python


 great ball python man, do you hold him often? he looks realy nice and calm


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Well I hold him for maybe 10 minutes tops everyday. But he is a very calm snake. He has never got mad hissed at nipped at me. So I think I picked a good snake. I would have had a feeding picture but my batteries died when I turned it on. By the time I got more it was swallowed.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice hedgie.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

love the chinese firebelly newt


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Well I hold him for maybe 10 minutes tops everyday. But he is a very calm snake. He has never got mad hissed at nipped at me. So I think I picked a good snake. I would have had a feeding picture but my batteries died when I turned it on. By the time I got more it was swallowed.:nod:


 Ball pythons are incredibly calm snakes, and rarely are aggressive in any way,
I would though suggest not handling them all that often, as it stresses them
to hell and beyond, often this will cause them to stop eating.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

how often should you hold your snake poly?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Never.

I can see that one coming in from a million miles off. Makes sense to me I guess; snakes aren't handled in the wild, so they shouldnt be handled in a home setting either. You may disagree with that notion, but poly just said handling stresses the snake, and he is certainly a fellow who knows what he's talking about in that respect.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice ball, reminds me of the one I used to have.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love your Emerald Swift


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Nice BP looks like mine when it was that size...Have u noticed when they shed there pattern changes..i think that is really cool.NICE HEDGE ive never seen one in captivity.Are they hard to main tain?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> Never.
> 
> I can see that one coming in from a million miles off. Makes sense to me I guess; snakes aren't handled in the wild, so they shouldnt be handled in a home setting either. You may disagree with that notion, but poly just said handling stresses the snake, and he is certainly a fellow who knows what he's talking about in that respect.


 i think snakes will get more comfortable with handling over time.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking herps bro...







!


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

awesome herps, your firebelly newt is a beauty...


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

pudd, where did you get the hedge please tell me or give me a site


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Never.
> 
> I can see that one coming in from a million miles off. Makes sense to me I guess; snakes aren't handled in the wild, so they shouldnt be handled in a home setting either. You may disagree with that notion, but poly just said handling stresses the snake, and he is certainly a fellow who knows what he's talking about in that respect.


imo there is no harm hadling snakes once they are use to it, young ones that haven't been picked up will become stressed, but the will get used to it

nice animals btw


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice collection!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

ill be the first to compliment the leo, i like the color alot


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nice pets. in response to the handling...my friend had a 4' python that he carried around with him when he went to the market and stuff. it ate well and seemed fine. he had raised the thing since it was a bout 11"...


----------

